# Is it worth buying a core aerator?



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Looking at weighing the long term economics of using a core aerator. My soil is severely compacted and I can see doing at least twice a year aeration. I am looking for feedback on the economics of buying an aerator.

Rental for a day's use is $96 and these units do not have EST. Also factor in the time and labor to load the unit and return after each rental.

I can purchase a Lawnaire IV for $1,000 or a 2010 Lawn Solutions also for a $1,000. What do you think about these prices for either model?

Do you think it is worth the investment?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm a true believer in aeration. I would buy one but my buddy is a landscape guy and he comes twice a year for $40 each time so it doesn't pay for me to buy one.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Check out Home Depot used rental fleet. I had a HUGE classen and it was simply to big to store. Looking at Ryan Air IV that has turn control with folding handles as a replacement. Personally I like to aerate 3 times a year.

Greenup
Mid Summer
September


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I really like aerators. Different kinds, the mechanics of how they work, fixing them, I enjoy all that. I've owned Classen CA-18 (home depot), Brinley tow behind, Snapper Power plugger, Classen Standaer, Ryan Lawnaire 28, and currently working on fixing up a Greensaire II.

The way I look at it being "worth the investment"...if you took that $1000 that the aerator would cost and *actually* invested it at 10% rate of return per year...it is costing you $100/year to own the machine. Then add oil, parts, maintenance, etc.

You said a day's rental is about $100 so if you use it one day a year, you are not saving any money and it is actually costing you. If you consider it will be depreciating and the money and time spent on maintenance, then you are probably just barely saving money if you use it two days a year.

So that is what I think as far as is it worth the investment. Probably not - but if you enjoy working on the lawn and this is something you want and being able to use it whenever you want, then get it but don't pretend you are saving money by owning.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I have been thinking about this recently as well... I know some neighbors that aerate themselves and chip in a rent one from home Depot in the Spring. I would be making some new friends in the neighborhood.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

How often do you warm season guys use your aerators? My main reason for needing one would be for sand capping.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Do you have a 4 wheeler or similar? I have the Brinley tow behind and it's great (and cheap).


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Paid $180 assembled from tractor supply...


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ya but those things are only doing about 3 holes per sq foot. To reach 20% of the surface area per year you would have to aerate 22 times per year (assuming diameter 3/4" cores).


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I say go for it. I've got a bluebird slit seeder and I love having it. I can use it whenever I want, I helped my buddy renovate his yard with it, and my back neighbor used it a few weeks ago. I don't have to hook up the trailer to go rent one, I don't have to wait until someone returns one, and the maintenance is easy.

You can buy that aerator for a grand and probably sell it 5 to 6 years from now if you wanted for 800 bucks. As long as you have the money and the storage space go for it.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Vtx531 said:


> Ya but those things are only doing about 3 holes per sq foot. To reach 20% of the surface area per year you would have to aerate 22 times per year (assuming diameter 3/4" cores).


Seems to work well for me 👍🏾


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya but those things are only doing about 3 holes per sq foot. To reach 20% of the surface area per year you would have to aerate 22 times per year (assuming diameter 3/4" cores).
> ...


I will second that. The only thing is you have to do it after a rain and use some weight and do a double pass, i can pull cores 2 to 2 1/2 inches under those conditions.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Ive got a Ryan branded as a Lesco....I say go for it if you want to and what your budget is. I found mine for $200 I think on Craigslist or Facebook and had to put a new carb on the Honda GX. My justification is that if I use it twice a year it has paid for itself, and dont need a trailer/load it up to go get it etc. I have let people use it around the neighborhood so it saves them some coin too.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Home Depot near me says they have 2 used Classen aerators for $600. These were part of the rental fleet. Another Home Depot has 1 Ryan Pro aerator asking $950 from their rental fleet as well.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Vtx531 said:


> Ya but those things are only doing about 3 holes per sq foot. To reach 20% of the surface area per year you would have to aerate 22 times per year (assuming diameter 3/4" cores).


I've only seen that 20% in reference to putting greens. I do my greens 3x a year with the final two consisting of a double aerification - all in all, 21% of surface area.

My fairways are lucky to get 3-4% per year and they perform flawlessly.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya but those things are only doing about 3 holes per sq foot. To reach 20% of the surface area per year you would have to aerate 22 times per year (assuming diameter 3/4" cores).
> ...


Greens are aerated to remove OM. I do not see the use of aeration on home lawns unless it is for the purpose of removing and replacing existing soil.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I recently picked up a classen ca-18 from HD rental. Started on first pull.
Doesn't have the fancy turn controls but gets the job done.

Went in with family member so cost was split in half. Try to do this.

Local company charged me near 100$ For doing the shittiest job ever.

ROI for each of us will be 1.5-2 years depending on aerations per season.

Also, i did my parents house and they had a near 1" thatch layer, the lawn almost instantly greened up and looked healthier... i know the weather has dropped but have been monitoring for years....

IMO, aerator gets close to the same results as a detatcher because the soil brings microbes to the top to breakdown thatch layer. It just takes longer and wont give you that perfect manicured look right away but with the added benefit of opening up holes for the roots and water.

Therefore Id take an aerator over dethatcher any day... also theres some that id amazingly satisfying about seeing all the plugs pop up out of the ground lol

I would pay more for the nicest model you can get, HDs near me only had the classen available...


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

William said:


> Check out Home Depot used rental fleet. I had a HUGE classen and it was simply to big to store. Looking at Ryan Air IV that has turn control with folding handles as a replacement. Personally I like to aerate 3 times a year.
> 
> Greenup
> Mid Summer
> September


The classen ca18's handle folds and really doesn't take up much more room than the timemaster...


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm a big believer in buying equipment you might use on a regular basis. I purchased this used Turf Aire on Ebay for $600. It has a 3ph as well as a draw bar for pulling. $100 for new spoons and I can aerate whenever I feel it's needed.
I do agree with others though that unless your parking cars on your lawn it's not needed that often.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

SWB said:


> I'm a big believer in buying equipment you might use on a regular basis. I purchased this used Turf Aire on Ebay for $600. It has a 3ph as well as a draw bar for pulling. $100 for new spoons and I can aerate whenever I feel it's needed.
> I do agree with others though that unless your parking cars on your lawn it's not needed that often.


Wow, that's a nice John Deere tractor! :thumbsup:

What model is that?

Do you have a lot of area to mow?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Vtx531 Why did you not keep the Ryan Lawnaire 28?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big believer in buying equipment you might use on a regular basis. I purchased this used Turf Aire on Ebay for $600. It has a 3ph as well as a draw bar for pulling. $100 for new spoons and I can aerate whenever I feel it's needed.
> ...


Thanks. It's an '07 JD2305. I have a little over 2 acres but actually use an Exmark Turf Tracer to mow. I use that tractor for everything.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Came accros this article, read the rhizomes section and the aeration/slicing at the bottom...

Basically says, severing rhizomes makes them turn up and create shoots... so aeration will help thicken up a kbg lawn.

http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2000aug12.pdf


----------



## cpVA (Jun 20, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> Came accros this article, read the rhizomes section and the aeration/slicing at the bottom...
> 
> Basically says, severing rhizomes makes them turn up and create shoots... so aeration will help thicken up a kbg lawn.
> 
> http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2000aug12.pdf


Fantastic article! Thank you for sharing. I aerate my zoysia grass at least 2 times every year. Helps drive the roots deep and gives the turf room for new growth. I purchased my first aerator for $750. Put an add on craigslist and recouped my investment in a week.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

cpVA said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Came accros this article, read the rhizomes section and the aeration/slicing at the bottom...
> ...


Did you upgrade? Might have to do this if the right model comes along.


----------



## cpVA (Jun 20, 2019)

I used the classen "tank" for a season and got so busy that I couldnt keep up. Sold it for a profit and purchased a new Toro 30 inch stander. Aerators are great but require a good amount of preventative maintenance.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Thick n Dense said:


> Came accros this article, read the rhizomes section and the aeration/slicing at the bottom...
> 
> Basically says, severing rhizomes makes them turn up and create shoots... so aeration will help thicken up a kbg lawn.
> 
> http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2000aug12.pdf


Good article. I've been aerating every couple of years just to help with any compaction issues but think I might aerate yearly now.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> @Vtx531 Why did you not keep the Ryan Lawnaire 28?


I did keep it! I think it is a good machine - most of the benefits of a greens aerator but it does compromise a bit.

It tears up the turf a little more, pulls less plugs (still way more than any drum aerator about 8/sqft), harder to maneuver. But in exchange for those short comings, it is a lot simpler, cheaper parts, less maintenance, faster production. It is a good compromise.

So ya, the Lawnaire 28 is my favorite overall that would be the one I recommend. Beats any other walk behind!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

SWB said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > SWB said:
> ...


Definitely a nice tractor - I have looked at those and almost pulled the trigger, but it is overkill for my needs....

If I had an aerator like that my entire neighborhood would beat my front door off the hinges trying to use it...!


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Do you think its possible that in cool season lawns, aeration helps kill of fescue and rye allowing kbg to thrive?

Cool season only because fescues and ryes do not spread.

Will Pulling a plug of fescue essentially kill it?


----------

